# Swift 590RL awning



## 118147 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I originally posted this in the wrong section. 
I recently bought a new swift 590rl with a factory fitted Fiamma Awning [MHF Link], and attempted to use it for the first time last week. I was very angry to find that when the awning was wound out and set up as you would do normally the front habitation door would not open as it fouled on the alloy folding arm supporting the end of the awning. As the awning was fitted just a few millimetres above the top of the door it was apparent that the door could never be opened unless you raised the awning so that it was in a horizontal position. I would expect this situation would apply to any motor home where the awning was fitted straight above an end habitation door. I immediately called the dealer who was not interested (so whats new) and suggested I contact the manufacturer. He did suggest that I could always raise and lower the door end of the awning every time I went in or out ! and admitted to knowing this fault but failed to inform me. 
I was in the process of buying a privacy room but this would not be possible to fit and again I was not informed of this. I have now wasted several hundred pounds on an awning which is of no use whatsoever to me and I will have to live with it for the life of the vehicle remaining in my owner ship or alternatively until I have paid for it.


----------



## Trance (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi,

I had the very same issue with my awning when I purchased my 590 rl, which when the habitation door was opened this would touch the awning roof. Thankfully, there was a solution which involved fitting raised brackets, which lift the height of the awning to clear the door. At the time the swift factory made the adjustment themselves, but I am sure if you contact them directly they will be able to advise. Don't sweat it too much!

Gregg


----------



## 118147 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Greg,
I contacted Swift direct as my dealer was not interested, after all he only sold it to me. The Initial swift response to my complaint was delivered within 24 hours, but their initial reply was Ok, so what its just a sun canopy, but I stood my ground and the following day they left me a message to say they had a solution that they believed would overcome the problem, so I now await details of this surprise solution when I return their call in the morning.


----------

